# Clar-O-Type Cobalt Blue Bottle



## waskey (Sep 1, 2012)

Dug this one up a few weeks ago and just now got around to cleaning it up. It is square shaped and cobalt blue. It is embossed Clar-O-Type on both sides. Looks like an ink well, anyone know what this was?


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey Henry,

 Nice one. It was a typewriter cleaner.




From.




From.


----------



## madman (Sep 1, 2012)

i like that! nice find


----------



## botlguy (Sep 1, 2012)

Pretty nifty, like it, like the one with label better. Would go well with my "littles".


----------



## waskey (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. It is a neat little bottle, and that one with the label is very cool.


----------



## Dugbottles (Sep 2, 2012)

Great find my bottle friend


----------



## LC (Sep 2, 2012)

I have one of those old type writers in the garage sitting on the floor like so many other things lol , was going to take the keys off and sell on eBay, that is before I told eBay to go take a hike .


----------

